# Finding a doctor ~



## starcatcher (Apr 1, 2000)

To find a new doctor, it might help to know the following sources . Here they are, in no specific order: o Dr. Starlanyl's care providers list at http://www.sover.net/~devstar/provider.htm o FM Network at 800-853-2929 (their home page is http://www.fmnetnews.com/ ) tofind out if they have any listings in your area. o Your local Arthritis Foundation office. o If you're able to go straight to a rheumatologist without a referral (andif you want one, of course), contact your local or state chapter of theAmerican College of Rheumatology or go to the online directory at http://www.rheumatology.org/ o A list of doctors for CFS/CFIDS/FMS patients is at http://www.co-cure.org/Good-Doc.htm o If you're in a major metropolitan area, check out the Web sites of medschools in your area. Find out what they say about how they educate theirstudents re: chronic pain, FMS, etc. If you see something you do not like(for example, if the school doesn't teach how to treat chronic pain), doNOT make any appointments with any graduates of that school. Once you reach the point where you're actually calling doctors that seemlike they might be right for you, refer to the following two URLs forspecifics on how to do that: o For tips on interviewing a doctor to find out whether he/she isappropriate for you without having to waste time and money: http://www.beatcfsandfms.org/ http://my.webmd.com/ and do a physician search from left menu bar http://www.healthgrades.com and get reports on many professional medical service/specialties you'd like


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

What thoughtful, helpful information! It's always so important to find a good, knowledgable, caring doctor. I know for a lot of people that's the hardest struggle with their disease. Very kind of you to post these links!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Great resources starcatcher, thank you for sharing them with us.


----------

